# Peep sight issue



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

There is always the possibility of it. Peep perfectly centered in the string, the opening is in the center. Peep repeating, though not straight, you would have accuracy, but impact might be off and should be consistent until maybe a lighting change.

Peeps not coming straight happen even to the best of archers. You will see them twist the peep so the peep will come straight at full draw. Pretty easy to twist just right as you learn/understand how much to twist the peep. And it's a something of a every shoot to see some "nose" the peep straight when at full draw. 

Those who use aligning peeps (rubber tubing) always have the peep slightly off as the tubing pulls the peep in the direction of the cable. Lots of these aligning peeps are super accurate.


----------



## mudd32 (Jan 4, 2014)

I do normally align my peep before every shot but at the last tourney I was missing left about 2" on every shot while still aligning my peep.
Once it was over I came to the conclusion I had some string stretch and was over rotating my peep...although it looked aligned, upon further review it was over rotated a bit. You could still see thru it but it was def over rotated. I'm hoping that was the culprit because I fight the Indian enough as it is.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

With a normal peep I dont think it causes any issue of accuracy as long as you can see, with a peep using a clarifier I can see a problem because you are dealing with a lens that can move over something as it passes through. So when I shot a clarifier I made sure it was perfect much more so than when shooting without one.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

mudd32 said:


> Can a peep sight that don't come back perfectly straight...and you shoot it anyway cause you to miss left or right?


Yes, it it's not consistent, or if lighting changes from one shot to the others. A peep that's always 5* left will hit the same, but a peep that rotates from 6* left, to center, to 5* right will have 3 different L/R impact points.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

If you have a peep which has the surfaces skewed to the optical center of the hole, you can get unequal lighting playing merry hell with where you think the center of the peep is. 
If the light comes from the right direction, you'll see one side as brighter than the other. This is why you always see iron sights are painted matt black. 
You may notice that some top archers blacken around the peep with a permanent pen if they've got a light coloured string. It can be quite distracting if you're used to a black shape in front of you..
Peep rotation with the right offset lighting can cause all sorts of issues.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

^^^^ Well put. And I have blackened my bow string around my peep.


----------

